# First babies of the season



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Well my does arent due until Jan-March. But I bought 2 does a month ago. Both Nigerian does that were running with a huge boar/alpine cross buck. Well the smallest Mollie just had twin boys. Thank god she was able to pass them ok. She is tiny and the buck was huge. Was hoping the one with alot of white was a girl but nope, both boys lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Glad she had no problems delivering.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks. She is the smallest of the two does. So hopefully the other does good too.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

First picture is this doe Mollie. Other pics are the other doe Fudge


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cute. It looks like the doe with the babies might need some selenium (down on her back feet) and maybe a minor hoof trim?
That is great she delivered without trouble! Congratulations!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

That's great! Hopefully Fudge also delivers easily!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

They are doing well. Our temps are 35-50 and they did fine with no light, just dog house with deep straw. Momma is being a great mom


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

She needed her feet trimmed and had gotten no minerals her entire life. She still has a ways to go but doing better than when I got her a month ago


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

So cool, mini boer alpine!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Dwarf Dad said:


> So cool, mini boer alpine!


Unfortunately these will probably end up as wethers for eating. If they were does I would keep 1 and breed to one of my 2 Nigerian bucks lol


----------



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

They are so cute congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How are Mollie's bucklings growing? Did Fudge kid yet?


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Unfortunately mollies bucklings passed away. She never seemed to have enough milk so they were always skinny but active. Then a cold front came in. They had a dog house with straw and a kids play house with a heat lamp. But for some reason they didnt use them. I found them limp and cold . They were already over a week old. I tried warming them up for 4 hours but was too late. I tried a warm water bath, heating pad and electric heater. They just wouldnt heat up.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sorry you lost them.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Very sorry for your loss. They were adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sad, I am so sorry. 

When mama doesn't have enough milk, always supplement feed with store bought cows whole milk or another goats milk. Have a heat lamp, if they are not getting enough and if it is too cold. Until mama is better or they are thriving being bottle fed.

First few hours is crucial for them to get colostrum, if mama doesn't have any at all, supplement with another fresh kidding doe within a certain time frame after they kid.
Or buy the powder form colostrum.

If just after kidding a doe doesn't have enough milk, giving 1/2 cc of Oxytocin RX will help with milk letdown.
Feeding her alfalfa hay, some grain will help build the milk, along with plenty of water. 
Having her kids nurse, helps mama's body tell her, to produce more. It stimulates her.

Did you ever check her udder and make sure the kids were indeed nursing? Check for mastitis, plugged teat orifices?

Just for future reference.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

She had milk and I could get it out. And I saw them nurse often. They just always looked skinny. But I could get milk out of her every time I tried. But she is bottom of the herd and they dont always let her eat good. But I had her seperate. They had a kid play building with heat lamp but wouldnt use it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Just so you know, that is when we have to supplement feed milk. Store whole cows milk works.


----------

